# The legality of following somebody



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

A number of people on her always talk about putting things on somebody phone so they can see who they call or installing key logger ECT ECT,so in the eyes of the court which you may be infront of when you get a divorce how legal is all that.In court you have to say you did it or that could lead to more problems

If a spouse finds out and brings a law suit it seems thems may go bad for the other spouse.

Ithink some stuiff like this law enfocement even needs specail permission to do,so it will be intresting when court cases start.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Definitely an interesting question. I've always just assumed that for most married people, the tech in the home is essentially community property. So...I don't see a legal issue. Of course, I don't know much about law...


----------



## giashasa2012 (Aug 16, 2012)

How many times have you heard of BS having problem with the law about such things.
But there is a solution to this problem if you are thinking that you may be have trouble with the law
Don't share your plans with anyone
Don't buy the stuff with credit card , only cash. 
Buy them from remote locations .
Don't leave fingerprints on them . 
NEVER NEVER reveal to your spouse your sources or what you did
And when you are in front off a judge LIE .


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I say its up the the person,but people need to think. I am of the mind that if you have to do all that ITs OVER,so move on. If I was a cheater I would check everything after being on this site and I bet there are people on here who are cheating doing just that.

Its going to happen if it has not already and people get stupid and get caught doing things,the jails are full of them. If you lie and they find out it called perjury and that could lead to some jail time.

I can see it now,Well Mr.jones how do you know all this info,your honor oh well I just do,not going to fly.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Is this a doc cool fan.

Dude, you may not believe this, but I have actually hurt ppl an felt nothing. Actually had a judge say I was the most unfeeling person he ever had before him.

If a persons whole world is being stolen then go scorched earth.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Why reveal the source?

'sides no fault america don't need no evidence.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

There are actually two separate things here: one is what the laws technically are in your state, and the other is what the judge (family court) and law enforcement will accept and listen to. 

When I got my D, my attorney enlightened me to a couple of facts. One was how the local cops actually behaved when a spouse would pull "dirty tricks" such as false abuse charges (they always hauled the husband off, even if he was the one beat up and bloody and the wife was holding a machete). Even if recording everything (without notifying the other party) was technically illegal in my state, it was highly advised because that was the only thing that got the cops to eventually listen and discredit false charges brought against a couple of her clients, and she had *never* seen the legality of it even considered in all her years. 

The other thing she opened my eyes to was how a lot of stuff that I might try to bring up in court wouldn't matter a whit. When I thought that my wife's BDSM-escapades and one-sided forced-open marriage might matter in that small-town, bible-belt country location and help me avoid getting shafted, she sadly set me straight and informed me that the judges had seen so much of that stuff they they normally ignored it completely unless I could show the kids were directly exposed to it.

Considering that you two are currently married, you can probably do things without reproach that the cops can't. Best thing you can do is find a lawyer who really knows your local courts and cops well, and ask a bunch of questions about how things really work, what to do, and what you can safely get away with.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

The law... With what some of us have gone through, do you really think we give a flying f**k about the law???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I think if you end up losing a bunch of money in a court case or get thrown in jail because of something you did thinking it was OK,then you will give more of a fly f**k .

If you know what is going on and you got the eveidence why keep playing James bond for weeks/months,put it out there and decide what you want to do.Plus it looks like in most States all the stuff people have can't be used in court anyway during a divorce.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm, lose money or get thrown in jail. Sounds scary. Unless one has already lost money and done time. Then it's not that much of a scare tactic. Sorry, I didn't give a flying f**k as I got my information. So... What's your story dubbizle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

So if it can't be used, what does it matter if the betrayed does it or not? If it is done so that THEY know the whole story, what difference does it make? Sounding more and more like waywards trying to weasel out of getting caught, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is kinda amusing for me. Rightful people are so very afraid of being caught something "ilegal". But real criminals laugh at the western judicial systems because they know they get mostly slaps on the wrist for some serious crimes. This while our courts get swamped with complaints and appeals.

This is some seriously wrong state of affairs right there. The judicial system is supposed to protect law abiding citizens. Not stop them from exacting justifiable justice while giving all rights to criminals.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

dubbizle said:


> A number of people on her always talk about putting things on somebody phone so they can see who they call or installing key logger ECT ECT,so in the eyes of the court which you may be infront of when you get a divorce how legal is all that.In court you have to say you did it or that could lead to more problems
> 
> If a spouse finds out and brings a law suit it seems thems may go bad for the other spouse.
> 
> Ithink some stuiff like this law enfocement even needs specail permission to do,so it will be intresting when court cases start.


#1 the RULES for law enforcement and spouses are very very different.

Law Enforcement is limited in what it can do because society fears abuse from it. LE is an extension of the government and as such is limited by strict laws on what it can gather and discover.

Regular people are not subject to those same rules.

--

When you go to court to divorce a cheating spouse you are not there to provide evidence as in a criminal case. Divorce is a civil matter and the rule for evidence are different.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So it was by coincitence that me and my WW were at the same place at the same time.

The keylogger was in place to protect the kids from preditors.

The GPS was in place to protect the car when stolen.

The VAR...what VAR???????


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

the guy said:


> So it was by coincitence that me and my WW were at the same place at the same time.
> 
> The keylogger was in place to protect the kids from preditors.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the GPS on the phone in case it got stolen as well.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

One thing to consider is that much of what is owned in a marriage is "marital property". So no matter who calls it "mine" or who bought it, it belongs to both people equally. This would include vehicles, cell phones, and computers. 

I think you COULD get in trouble if you started mucking with your spouse's work equipment. And there was a recent article about PI's hired by a suspicious spouse not being able to track or bug a vehicle that the suspicious spouse couldn't prove an interest in, but that just makes sense. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

There could be a legal problem. Look into stalking laws. Some states are pretty severe.

I don't know what it takes, just know my wife's uncle went to prison for stalking his ex. Of coarse he broke parole (left his state to find her), had duct tape, shovel and gun in the car too, so it was a 'no brainer'.


----------



## SelfTweaks (Nov 11, 2012)

In reality this is not about the law.

I actually agree that if the 'relationship' digresses to the point where you have to do all that snooping, then the marriage is over.

But people don't snoop for the law or the court's sake. They want closure, they are in pain, and there is a little pride and ego issue where they have to find out what it is about the other person that is better than them!

We wanna know dammit!!


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to just play Devil's advocate, Racer, but I wonder how a charge of stalking your spouse would be charged as a crime. I mean, it's your spouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SelfTweaks (Nov 11, 2012)

By the way, snooping doesn't violate any civil laws. As far as taping conversations go, as long as one of the parties on the phone knows its being recorded, you're good.

Now if you are tapping into their phones and listening in on their conversations with others, you have an Invasion of Privacy lawsuit.

Also any property in a home is considered community property which means the wife has just as much right to look at a phone's text messages as the husband. 

My brother is in the army and he cheated on his wife and she stole his car drove it halfway across the country, had it stripped and the police said she had every right to do that even though the car nor the insurance aren't in her name. Just the fact that she is his wife. The Army said they could do something since she lived on the base, but he would have to face charges for adultery if he pursued it, so he dropped it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Racer said:


> There could be a legal problem. Look into stalking laws. Some states are pretty severe.
> 
> I don't know what it takes, just know my wife's uncle went to prison for stalking his ex. Of coarse he broke parole (left his state to find her), had duct tape, shovel and gun in the car too, so it was a 'no brainer'.


I think the keywords here are "ex, stalking, duct tape, shovel, and gun"...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Who in there right mind would reveal there sources anyway?

I mean when confronting a wayward spouse...no matter how much they change the subject or deflect, you can always say that someone told you all the info you have and the point is stop cheating or leave.....what else really matters?

I mean if they are really cheating then they know that you know. Sure they can deny, but at the end of the day there marriage is over if the wayward can't face this.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

SomedayDig said:


> Not to just play Devil's advocate, Racer, but I wonder how a charge of stalking your spouse would be charged as a crime. I mean, it's your spouse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I googled it for my state which has pretty harsh stalking laws. The crime is stalking. Mixed bag findings. I found one hit that a someone was convicted of stalking by placing a gps unknowingly on a spouse’s vehicle... No real details given. Other hits that stated there must be a credible threat... It also extends to phone use and calls with the intent to harass. Falls in line with the “bully laws” and “domestic crimes” stuff..

You might be “ok” technically if you do it just to gather information. But I think it really comes down to how you act on that information ‘in the moment’ and we know how emotional all this stuff is. Just be aware of the risk. Following someone around and creating a scene regularly might cause you a legal issue. In my State there are different classifications from felony to misdemeanor charges for stalking.

I'm not saying you shouldn't do it, just sayin it might not be "ok" with Johnny Law.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

PBear said:


> I think the keywords here are "ex, stalking, duct tape, shovel, and gun"...
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol... yes. Pretty no brainer and why the stalking laws were adopted. Otherwise, everything was "legal" as he was a contractor, tools are to expected; also had hardhats, hammers, etc. They could have busted him for the gun transport and the other state busted him for a parol violation (non-violent crime as he was a con-man type writing bad checks). But with the stalking laws, they could clump it all together to paint a picture and make it a 5 year conviction. 

Btw; It’s also how I really know what a true compulsive liar is like. And due to this liar, he also had some really intricate excuse as to why he was trying to see his ex and son: Dealing with her violating the terms of the divorce and his visitation rights by moving out of state. Only he knows his real intent, but from the outside, if his story was to be believable, he should not have had those things in his car and handled it different....

So remember that while following around your spouse. It’s how it looks to others and the conclusions they will draw...

I do believe however he had ill intent. Once released from prison, he went right back to forgery, identity theft, and conning people. And went right back in... Died in prison.

Oh and lol.... I'm sure you are picturing some strung out deviant... This dude looked like Santa Claus. Jolly, older, and full of stories (every one a lie)


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Time ago when there was no internet, cellphone or VARs you could read your spouse journal, hear behind the door...

You can still read your spoise journal. No legal issues. Snooping their emails it's exactly the same, yet the use laws designed for other porpouses.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I wasn't dropping no eaves, Gandalf!


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Acabado said:


> Time ago when there was no internet, cellphone or VARs you could read your spouse journal, hear behind the door...
> 
> You can still read your spoise journal. No legal issues. Snooping their emails it's exactly the same, yet the use laws designed for other porpouses.


I know it's weird, but, I think that reading someone's journal is exponentially worse than reading their emails or texts or key logging. It's such an incredible invasion. Correspondence is between the person and others, so it's not closed; diaries are meant to be private, like extensions of the mind and to have one's mind violated seems so personally cruel. People work out issues in diaries, admit their worst thoughts, exorcise their own demons so that they don't get into the world. To me, it is a sacred space, very unlike correspondence or interaction, which ought to be open between spouses.

On the other hand, cheaters are cheaters...


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

I have read of very few times were the WS tried to press criminal and or civil cases against their BS for snooping, VAR, GPS, key logger, hidden camera, reading their cell phone records, getting access to secret emails, passwords, texts, etc, to discover affair.

None of these cases ever got any where.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

If spying resulted in arrest and prosecution more often, or if those that do were in the news, maybe people would be more hesitant to do it.

Based on the apparent lack of arrests and prosecutions, it seems that the police and prosecutors don't care too much about it. Thus, people are not all that worried about facing any legal consequences for doing it. They feel the risk of being caught is small, then on top of that, the risk of being arrested and actually prosecuted if they are caught is even smaller.

If you do an internet search of "drunk driving arrest" you get many pages of cases of actual arrests. If you do an interent search of "spy on spouse arrest" you get a handful of actual cases spread across various countries.

So, is it worth the risk to spy on your spouse so that you can find out the truth and proceed with divorce if that is what you want?


----------

